# Solved: Error printing from outlook express



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2005)

I am unable to print e-mail messages from outlook express 6 hen I try to print I get Internet Explorer script error Line: 1344 Char: 1 error: unknown code: 0 url: res://c:\windows\system32\shdoclc.dll/preview.dlg

I am running Windows XP Pro with SP2. Any help will be greately appreciated.

Loyd


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *[email protected]*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Scroll down to *Script_errors involving preview.dlg when printing*
http://inetexplorer.mvps.org/archive/answers3.htm#java

Let us know if that helps or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2005)

I replaced the iepeers.dll as instructed in the message about script errors than rebooted but I am still getting the same error


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Try running IEFix,
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/IEFIX.htm

Did you also look at the other links on that page?
Cannot Print from Internet Explorer
Error Message When You Print from Internet Explorer: Printing Error: The Printer Cannot Be Found
Error Message When You Attempt to Print a Web Page: An Error Has Occurred in the Script on This Page
Cannot Print in Internet Explorer if Surfairy Is Installed
http://inetexplorer.mvps.org/archive/answers_5.htm#rpc


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2005)

I looked at all the links listed in the above messages and followed all the advise the gave and still have the problem. I can print web pages in IE it is only in Outlook Express that I have the problem. For now I am saving a copy of the page I want to print as a text file to hard drive than opening that with notepad to print but really need to be able to print from Outlook Express things like receipts for orders I place online


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you try running IEFix?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes I ran IEfix Still wont work


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2005)

I found a solution that worked

Try this first (IE/OE closed).
Start -> Run -> Type "regsvr32 ole32.dll" (without quotes) in the box

Did this and everything is working well Thanks for all the suggestios

Loyd


----------



## dongloc (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes! Run "regsvr32 ole32.dll" did work. 
I've experienced problem printing email with OutlookExpress 6 after applied some Microsoft Security Patches (I did not exactly remember which ones caused this). Mine is WinXP SP1, IE 6 and OE 6.


----------



## jganey (Nov 18, 2005)

I am experiencing the same problem as Idowns6:
When trying to print e-mail messages from OE6 I get the same error message:
Internet Explorer script error Line: 1344 Char: 1 error: unknown code: 0 url: res://c:\windows\system32\shdoclc.dll/preview.dlg

I have tried all the suggest fixes & none have solved the problem.
I have have replaced the existing Iepeers.dll file with a new file from the Win98 CD, & registered the new file
I am running Win98SE & OE6 SP1. Any help will be greately appreciated.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *jganey*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!



[email protected] said:


> I found a solution that worked
> 
> Try this first (IE/OE closed).
> Start -> Run -> Type "*regsvr32 ole32.dll*" (without quotes) in the box
> ...


After running the above, with all windows closed, did you receive a successful message?
Did you Reboot?
Did you try running IEFix?


----------



## jganey (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes to all three questions.
Still no success.


----------



## jganey (Nov 18, 2005)

Update:
I stated that I have replaced the existing Iepeers.dll file with a new file from the Win98 CD, & registered the new file.
I reversed this step & reinstalled the original Ipeers.dll that I had replaced.
The problem is gone & I can now print emails from OE6.

Thanks for the help


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for letting us know what worked for you.


----------



## paogau (Nov 21, 2005)

To: EAFiedler,

I had the same problem for quite a while now and I tried pretty well all suggestions available on the WEB and to my surprise, the solution offerred by LDOWNS62COMC worked like a charm.
Thanks to him for sharing this solution and keep up the good work.


----------



## bradja (Dec 3, 2005)

I was getting the 1344 error when trying to print from OE. The solution offered by LDOWNS62COMC fixed it for me also. Appreciated.

Brad


----------



## dippermouth (Feb 1, 2006)

EAFiedler said:


> Thanks for letting us know what worked for you.


I had the same problem and fixed it using the advice given (regsvr32 ole32.dll). Thanks for that to all concerned!

I would like to hear from other members if they can recall what may have caused the fault originally, i.e., what they were doing just before the fault occurred.

In my case I was writing a DVD and the program froze at 68%.
System Management Error reported "PlugPlayManager  Event 260  The service "CiSvc" vetoed a target device change request". 
CiSvc is the Computer Indexing Service.

How is this event connected to the fix for the resulting problem?
Windows XP.


----------



## dripka (Oct 29, 2005)

I had the same problem in OE6. After reading all the posts, I registered Iepeers.dll and the problem was fixed. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## flyswatter (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks to response from [email protected] your directions helped. First time I ever saw that particular problem. 

Thanks again. 

Richard


----------

